# AFDA - The School for the Creative Economy



## NadiaC (Jun 26, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School AFDA - School of Creative Economy. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## NadiaC (Jul 26, 2017)

The Film School AFDA - The School for the Creative Economy has been updated.



> Tell us about your experience at AFDA - The School for the Creative Economy.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2020)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  AFDA - The School for the Creative Economy


----------

